# Steel cyclocross frame for both racing and commuting.



## Rocket Pop (Dec 13, 2008)

What's out there and what do you recommend?
I would like disc brakes as it's going to be my everyday commuter but it's not a deal breaker. 
Definitely would like for it to be light and stiff enough for the occasional race.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

There are many steel frames out there. The one that fits you best is the one that's best for you.

Is your commute on dirt trails or pavement? If it's pavement, I can't see any reason to go with disc brakes - rim breaks are cheap and low maintenance which is what you want for a commuter.

For a commuter bike look for cheap, used, and beat up.

If you want to race it, get a second nicer and lighter set of wheels with better tires.


----------



## texasdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

laffeaux said:


> For a commuter bike look for cheap, used, and beat up.


Kind of depends on your commute. I teach HS science and I bring my bike inside and park it in my lab's stockroom every day. So I can ride as nice of a bike as I want and never have to lock it. Here in Central Texas it rarely rains so my commuter bike stays pristine.

Of course if you are locking your commuter bike outside and in public then definitely don't ride something too flashy.


----------



## irongustavius (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a Salsa la Cruz, can't speak highly enough of it. Discs, capable of some fairly rugged off-road touring, I use it for commuting but have never raced it.


----------



## notequal (Aug 28, 2008)

irongustavius said:


> I have a Salsa la Cruz, can't speak highly enough of it. Discs, capable of some fairly rugged off-road touring, I use it for commuting but have never raced it.


Unfortunately, it appears Salsa discontinued the steel La Cruz with disc brake tabs. It's a shame, too. I always wanted one of those.


----------



## eldarko (Oct 27, 2007)

You can find the frame here for $585:
http://bikecx.com/catalog/salsa-cruz-framefork-p-23.html?osCsid=wevmabfswn


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

I commute on a Bianchi Volpe - no discs and definitely not for racing - but a great commuter.


----------



## weather (Feb 6, 2004)

soma double cross disk


----------



## max hammer (Jul 15, 2008)

I've got a LeMond Poprad, which I found on eBay. Some of those are set up for disc brakes.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

max hammer said:


> I've got a LeMond Poprad, which I found on eBay. Some of those are set up for disc brakes.


There are 2009 Gary Fisher Presidios available on clearance. Same frame as the Poprad, but canti brakes, no disc option. Should be <$1300 for a name-brand steel bike (Ox Platinum, IIRC) with carbon fork, Rival shifty-bits, Avid brakes, and the usual assortment of Bontrager hard parts.

The 2010 Presidio has different geometry and sliding rear dropouts. It's an option, but the 2009 on clearance is a WAY better deal.


----------



## Rocket Pop (Dec 13, 2008)

Crack Monkey said:


> There are 2009 Gary Fisher Presidios available on clearance. Same frame as the Poprad, but canti brakes, no disc option. Should be <$1300 for a name-brand steel bike (Ox Platinum, IIRC) with carbon fork, Rival shifty-bits, Avid brakes, and the usual assortment of Bontrager hard parts.
> 
> The 2010 Presidio has different geometry and sliding rear dropouts. It's an option, but the 2009 on clearance is a WAY better deal.


That presidio looks perfect. Now just have to find one in my size. 
Thanks


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

For commuting, I'd go cheap. And Origin-8 has a new steel cross frame coming out soon (with disc mounts and 132.5mm rear spacing) that will be CHEAP.

http://origin-8.com/product_detail.php?short_code=Origin+8+CX700+Cross+frameset&cl1=FRAMES

Retail will be less than $200.00, I'm guessing. (I know what my cost is, but I don't know what shops are actually going to charge for it. I'll charge $189.99, probably.)

Latest reports say it will be available in June.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

PlatyPius, that Origin-8 looks pretty descent. What do you think of the quality?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

burgrat said:


> PlatyPius, that Origin-8 looks pretty descent. What do you think of the quality?


They still haven't arrived on our shores yet. From my previous experience with Origin-8 frames though, I imagine they'll be pretty decent - about the same as a Soma frame; quality-wise.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

From the link you gave they look pretty nice. I was also looking at a Soma Double Cross DC and the Origin 8 looks almost the same at 1/3 the price (with fork). Thanks for the info!


----------



## seat_boy (Dec 24, 2006)

Keep in mind the Origin 8 frame is quite heavy (claimed 5.6 pounds for the smallest size) and only comes in a few sizes.


----------



## beaker (Feb 2, 2005)

*weight*



seat_boy said:


> Keep in mind the Origin 8 frame is quite heavy (claimed 5.6 pounds for the smallest size) and only comes in a few sizes.


I saw that too, and was wondering if it is the weight for both frame and fork. A Cross Check in a roughly equivalent size is 4.45 lbs, and the fork is 2.19 (uncut- both weights from Surly's site). That's 1. lb more than the O8 weight, but the CC uses double butted vs. the triple butted tubes on the O8. I don't think that could save a pound over the Surly. Soma's double cross in a 54cm is quoted at 4.2 lbs, and the equivalent Surly is listed at 4.65. That's almost a 1/2lb difference. 

If 5.6 lbs is frame and fork, I don't know where O8 would get the extra 1/2 lb from. The Surly fork is 990gms (per their site), so the O8 fork would have to be around 770 gms. That's pretty light for a steel fork. And considering O8's disc road fork is 1150 gms, I don't think they are making up the weight in the fork.

So maybe the frame is actually 5.6 lbs? Yeesh, that's 29'er type weight. I'm not a weight weenie, but even at ~$200 level, I would be hard pressed to consider the frame. If it's 5.6lb for both, and only $200 then I would be very tempted.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Good point on the weight. I saw that too. If that's for the frame only, that's a tank!


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Have you considered looking for used frames? If you get a steel fork with a 1" steerer you'll save a lot of weight compared to a 1-1/8" fork.

You can find an older 90's or early 00's frame and fork which weighs less for probably not much more money.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I thought disc brakes were not allowed in cyclocross racing?


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

You will have to ditch the disc brakes if you want to race - they are not allowed for racing.

See if you can get a used Gunnar Crosshairs. It is fairly light and has eyelets for racks to commute with.


----------



## beaker (Feb 2, 2005)

*re discs and racing*

Check with your local series on racing with discs. Many places allow discs at the lower levels. The no disc rule is mostly a UCI thing.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

beaker said:


> The no disc rule is mostly a UCI thing.


This. Unless you're racing at the front of the local 'A' races, nobody cares.


----------



## Claw (May 17, 2010)

My LBS ordered a 59" Presidio frame for me. I think GF had 3 left when he placed his order a week ago.

I plan on using it for commuting & recreational riding only.


----------



## Will Be Was (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a Kona snake the Jake, it is a great bike from LBS
my hats out to them


----------



## uberfarben (Jun 15, 2010)

I also have a Kona Jake the Snake. My route has some pretty rough pavement and potholes. The JTS handles the rough terrain quite easily.


----------



## Watts (May 14, 2010)

*steel cyclocross commuter w/ discs*

Here is my new one.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Watts said:


> Here is my new one.




the big 'hood' on the front d/o is interesting... is there a particular reason for it?


----------



## Watts (May 14, 2010)

*Why a hooded dropout?*

A larger surface area makes for a stronger weld, other than that it's for looks. The "hood" is known by several different names, Joe Breezer made it popular but my understanding is that the Wright brothers were the first to use this design on their bicycles. The dropout used on this fork was made by the master metal cutters at paragon machine works. Hope you like it!


----------



## shreddad (Jan 15, 2011)

PlatyPius said:


> They still haven't arrived on our shores yet. From my previous experience with Origin-8 frames though, I imagine they'll be pretty decent - about the same as a Soma frame; quality-wise.


Really? Do you know anything about the differences in these two companies? There is hardly any chance that the quality between the two company's products is even comparable. Soma uses a name brand steel, and actually has a mission statement to stand by, Origin8 is an aftermarket dealer that lacks any sort of identity. 
Even a small amount of research should make the obvious very clear, Soma is invested in their brand and makes a quality product, while Origin8 sells a lot of bike products they bought a design for and out their logo on.
Happy searching. This is an obvious case of getting what you pay for.


----------



## 0290sl (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a Surly Cross Check. My primary use is commuting, so its decked out with fenders and little flashy lights. When the weekend rolls around, I take the fenders off and I play around with anything from paved roads, to gravel, to singletrack. I just swapped my Kona Jake the Snake frame and couldn't be happier. She's a little heavy in the hips though.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

shreddad said:


> Really? *Do you know anything about the differences in these two companies?* There is hardly any chance that the quality between the two company's products is even comparable. Soma uses a name brand steel, and actually has a mission statement to stand by, Origin8 is an aftermarket dealer that lacks any sort of identity.
> Even a small amount of research should make the obvious very clear, Soma is invested in their brand and makes a quality product, while Origin8 sells a lot of bike products they bought a design for and out their logo on.
> Happy searching. This is an obvious case of getting what you pay for.


Yes, I do know the difference. Soma is a brand name owned and used by The Merry Sales Company, one of my suppliers. Origin-8 is a brand name owned and used by J&B Importers, one of my suppliers. Neither Soma nor Origin-8 is a real company; it's just a name that is put on frames purchased from Asia.


----------



## J-K (Nov 5, 2006)

shreddad said:


> Really? Do you know anything about the differences in these two companies? There is hardly any chance that the quality between the two company's products is even comparable. Soma uses a name brand steel, and actually has a mission statement to stand by, Origin8 is an aftermarket dealer that lacks any sort of identity.
> Even a small amount of research should make the obvious very clear, Soma is invested in their brand and makes a quality product, while Origin8 sells a lot of bike products they bought a design for and out their logo on.
> Happy searching. This is an obvious case of getting what you pay for.


You dug this topic up from 1,5 years ago just to bash a company? :mad2:

What did they do to you??


----------



## kmancrx (Aug 16, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> Yes, I do know the difference. Soma is a brand name owned and used by The Merry Sales Company, one of my suppliers. Origin-8 is a brand name owned and used by J&B Importers, one of my suppliers. Neither Soma nor Origin-8 is a real company; it's just a name that is put on frames purchased from Asia.


I have been very happy with the CX700. I have been rolling on it now for about 5 months. Using it for commuting, single speed cx racing and single track (when I get bored of riding my hardtail).

O8 has recently upped their warranty to lifetime on all steel frames.The prices of O8 products are great! BTW I am not a shill.


----------

